# Memory Operations per second



## kirkace2003 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello, i have a dell xps 2.4 processor 4 gigs of ram nvidia 8700 GTX 1.5 gig. Vista is telling me that my memory operations per second is only 2.8?????? why is this? the only thing i can think of is i had a nasty ram virus before i reformatted and maybe that has permanently damaged my ram?? i don't know but i always have felt that my pc is slower even when i do reformat than it should be, especially when i play games like (lord of the rings online, dragon age and dawn of discovery).

Can anyone make sense of this? why is my ram slow when it should be fast, i have ran clean ram and other programs like that but they never helped....any suggestions?

i just wish my ram would work as it should.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

hmm...I have 8Gb. of RAM and the Memory Operations per second are at 7.1, so your's should be around ~3.5Gb


1). Press Win. logo + R and in the box that appears type: "cmd" (without quotes)

2).In the new window that appears type: "MSCONFIG"

3). In the new *new* window that appears, go to the 'boot' tab

4). select you operating system (there should only be one), and click on Advanced

5).make sure that the check box next to 'Maximum Memory' is *NOT Checked*


see the image to see what it should look like....

Note- the reason why the enlarged focus area has different colors, is that I used inversed colors


----------



## kirkace2003 (Dec 31, 2007)

MARk thank you for your reply, my maximum memory is NOT CHECKED however it says 0 in the box. is that normal?


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

should be, but to be sure:

Go back and check the box, type 4096, then uncheck the box


----------

